# How much food for puppy



## Bootiful Boy (Aug 17, 2019)

My Monty is eating well he is 9 weeks old but i.m afraid i.m not doing it right,too much or too little? I feed him Little Wolf of the Wilderness.I have read numerous threads everywhere and some say 1/2 cup some say 3/4 ,you know what I haven't a cup in the house.Please can anyone advise me on how many grams for each meal as I do have scales,he has 4 small meals a day.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, I found this feeding guide which is in grams. Hope this helps https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dry_dog_food/wolf_of_wilderness/junior/575042


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I found an article that gave these guide lines
2/3 month 150/200 grams over 4 feeds softened with water
4/6 month 250 grams over 3 feeds I still soften with water
6/8 month 300/400 grams in 2 feeds
8 month on 300 grams in 2 feeds. 
Softening with water helps digestion. 
Hope this makes sense. 
Good luck. Monty looks great.


----------



## Bootiful Boy (Aug 17, 2019)

*Feeding Monty*

Thank you for your replies it has helped me understand and feel better I am doing right by him.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Hello, I wanted to say hello. I have read your other posts and wanted to express my condolences. A puppy is a great way to keep positive and moving forward.

I find with our puppy who is now 5 months that he seems to regulate his own appetite. Some days he will only finish half his meal or even turn his nose up at it all together, then the next he's wolfing down everything in sight.

It seems to coincide with growth spurts. On his hungry days I give him a bit extra if he still seems hungry. He also goes off his food when it's hot. Yesterday in Suffolk we had 32 degrees and I managed to tempt him with a bit of his normal kibble but added sardines plus all the water from the tin. It smelt revolting but he loved it.

Young puppies grow so quickly I wouldn't worry about portions too much.

X


----------

